
iDevGames – Mac and iOS Game Developer Community [2000-2019] - SomeOldThrow
https://web.archive.org/web/20190123081251/http://www.idevgames.com/
======
SomeOldThrow
iDevGames was a wonderful community of the rarely-seen mac game developer. I
grew up using the board myself, and it was their patient explanation of vector
math, stack frames, and gcc compiler errors that allowed my early ambitions to
succeed (sadly, I don't have any remnant of those years). I don't develop
games anymore and I was sad to see the site had come down when I visited.

I have especially fond memories of 2004
([https://www.macworld.com/article/1041232/udevgames.html](https://www.macworld.com/article/1041232/udevgames.html)),
and I'm surprised to see that you can still see my favorite game here:
[https://apps.apple.com/in/app/kill-dr-
cote/id659232023?mt=12](https://apps.apple.com/in/app/kill-dr-
cote/id659232023?mt=12)

There was also another forum that ran similar contests, I remember some theme
to do with swarming, but I can't remember it now.

In retrospect, it was inevitable. You can see the activity decline over time
that suspiciously coincides with a rise in Unity development. However, that
decline came after it saw the launch of, among other things, Humble Bundle
(out of Wolfire—these were founded by brothers, I believe) and I think some of
the people on the original Unity team. It's truly a community I will miss.

